# Alternate Pixel Center?!



## KnightKiller (May 20, 2005)

HI!
I hope you'll understand cause my english isn't the best.


So here's my prob:
When i start AtiTool it says "Alternate Pixel Center enabled"..... so my question:
What is this and how can i disable it? I saw in the compatibility options of the ATi Control Panel something like "Switch Pixel Center" is this the option? But the problem is that it is disabled.
I hope you can help me!

MfG
KnightKiller

AtiTool 0.24 Beta10
OmegaDrivers 5.4
X800SE
WinXP


----------

